# laptop case mods



## faze (Oct 18, 2005)

does anybody have any ideas for modding a laptop case? (fans, cathodes etc)


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Not much room to install any extra components let alone modding.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed. The cases are designed to be small and space efficient. If you wanna mod, a laptop isn't the way to go. That is, unless you're wircked skilled with plexiglass and can a new case for it.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont agree with u 2 guys sry. thers enough room to mod a laptop and people have done it. now it definatly voids your warranty so if it breaks its your $$$

1. you can paint it
2. you coul put in some plexiglass and add low voltage led's

i would do the plexiglass one cause its easy and would look super sweet


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It would be better and wiser to buy one already modded.

http://www.voodoopc.com/showRoom.aspx?categoryID=2


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

omg did you see those prices?

might as well buy an alienware.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Alienware = monetary rape.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i agree with that, my point was, there seems to be almost no difference in the price of a voodoo pc, and an alienware.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I will post a pick when I get home

I put a plexi panel so you can see the drive and put some uber blue bright leds in it (took a long time to find a suitable power source to tap into) and the I polished the drive. So it looks sweet.


----------

